# Man O War Puro Authentico Corona Cigar Review - Smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a great smaller-sized smoke with some great overall qualities. The flavors are fantastic and it smokes very smoothly. Burn was flawless. Th...

Read the full review here: Man O War Puro Authentico Corona Cigar Review - Smooth


----------

